# Lionel ZW Transformer Problem



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

My lionel zw was working just fine and yesterday I plugged it in and no power on the red light side. 

Can any one steer me in the right direction to locate the problem. I already checked the Greenberg Operating and Repair manual with no success. 

Guess I can spend some time on figuring out a control panel hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try using a different U post than the matching one, the bus bar frequently comes loose on those. All the U posts are common.


----------

